# Lethbridge Viaduct



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Went to Lethbridge, Alberta today for a train collection pick-up, and got a shot of the viaduct over the Oldman River…..the highest and longest steel railway bridge of its type in the world, rising 314 feet from the river bed and extending 5,327 feet in length…..










Lethbridge Viaduct ( High Level Bridge)


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Was there as a tourist on my high school trip, it was an awesome sight in my opinion.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I’d love to hyrail across that


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Trackjockey05 said:


> I’d love to hyrail across that


No.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Also saw this when we were in Lethbridge…..


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

So the "main span" is to the far right in the photo?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Not sure….in the link under Bridge Documentation, it talks about all the different types of spans and their lengths….it would seem that long span on the right is the 167 ft long one….


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Agree. The "one riveted deck lattice truss span 167 ft. long"


----------

